# March 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

March 2017

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 3/1/17 on page 90
2. The Weight of Blood (audiobook) as of 3/1/17 on page 126, completed 3/7/17, 210 pages read
3. Fatal (audiobook) began 3/8/17, completed 3/17/17, 320 pages read
4. Between the World and Me (audiobook) began 3/18/17, completed 3/31/17, 152 pages read
5. Fellside (audiobook) began 3/18/17, as of 3/31/17, on page 295

March 2017 Pages Read:  893
March 2017 Books Read:  3
2017 Pages Read:  3389
2017 Books Read:  10


----------

